
Speeding up JSON processing in go – Andrew Klotz - rbanffy
https://klotzandrew.com/blog/speeding-up-json-processing-in-go
======
dastx
I'm curious, anyone know of a good resource for understanding the output of
pprof and figuring out what all the numbers, colours etc mean?

